# James White



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

I was thinking James White would be a very fun Clipper. If Q is kept over Maggette for salary reasons, which is probable, why not trade Maggette to one of the teams making offers for a 2003 1st. James White would be the perfect guy to get. He's a little raw so PT isn't a problem, he's exciting, he's a ver tough defender (he developed it like D Miles did, all of a sudden), he is a better shooter than he's given credit for (his 3% is 28, MJ's was 17 in his rookie season, plus White hasn't improved his selection yet), and he likes to move without the ball which is perfect with LO and Dre running the show. And if Maggette isn't the man to trade, the Clippers could get White and more for Marko Jaric who would have been the #3 this year (probably, but he wouldn't have dropped past #5). So all-in-all the Clippers are mostly complete, it's a matter of picking the right guys to have on the bench and SG is still negotiable.
Here are 4 mutations of rumored trades:
1. Maggette to Washington for their 2003 1st and Etan Thomas
2. Maggette and 2003 2nd to G.S. for their 2003 1st and a filler
3. Jaric to Denver for Posey, the pick owed to them via Orl, future 1st via Milwaukee....and then Posey is traded to Wash for a 1st
4. Jaric to Memphis for the 2003 1st via Houston, Antonin Fotis, and a future 1st
I think the Clipps could easily manage this line:
PG Dre,Dooling
SG Q,White, Pike
SF Odom
PF Brand, Wilcox
C Olowokandi, Ely
and either Jaric or Maggette and some fillers

so how do you think the Clipps can get white?


----------



## basketball_jesus (Jun 15, 2002)

I agree with The Goods here. I think James White would be an awsome Clipper. I would part with Maggette and Jaric for him, although I think that won't happen. I think we can trade one of these three players (maybe two if the team we are trading with is being stuborn) for a pick high enough for White. Wilcox, Maggette, or Jaric. These are three good players, and I wouldn't mind seeing two of them go for White.


----------



## RD (Jun 10, 2002)

I too would like to see White as a Clipper. I am a fan of his, and his excitement and style would fit well for the Clips.

But, I don't think there's any room for him.

Im keeping Q and Maggette over him.

Q is a better shooter than him, and thats one thing this team really needs. Plus, Q isn't a slouch in the excitement department either.

Maggette is a superior defender to White, and of course, he's just as exciting.

Most importantly, both are already Clippers. They have built a level of chemistry with this team, and I'd rather stick with them.

I'd deal a package involving Jaric and picks, but I don't know if that'd be enough, and, there really wouldn't be much time for him.

I understand that White may have more potential than either Q or Maggette, but the others are safer bets, and are already Clippers. I also understand that Maggette may leave as a FA. If that is the case, then there is an opening for White, and I would try something to bring him aboard. But with all things equal, I'd keep Maggette and Q instead of making a move involving either for White.


----------



## basketball_jesus (Jun 15, 2002)

The more I think about the signings the Clippers have to make next year, the more I believe the Clippers will have no way of signing Maggette. We will have to give big if not max contracts to Elton, LO, and Andre. If we get Kandi to sign for the deal that is on the table that is four players making over 60 million for the lenght of their contract. That leaves very little room for a player like Maggette, who is not only looking for a bigger paycheck, but also a little more playing time. I say if right now we could trade Maggette for White I wouldn't do it because we need Maggette if we want to make a run at the playoffs. If at the end of the year the same deal was on the table, I would do it in a heartbeat.


----------



## RD (Jun 10, 2002)

I have always been under the impression that it is going to be extremely difficult to keep Corey Maggette.

While I still believe it's a better chance that he does leave, Im not so certain he has to go.

Part of it is Miles - With him aboard, it meant that he, Q, and Corey were fighting for time. Now it's just Corey and Q vying for time at the 2 and backup 3 minutes. I do believe there is enough time for him.

The current state of affairs with the NBA and FA's also plays a role in this. Teams are reluctant to give up huge deals right now to guys that haven't proved they are worth it. You're not going to see too many deals of guys with potential getting big contracts. You have to earn your money right now. And with next years FA class being a huge one, Maggette isn't going to be one of the prime targets. 

I believe the team could get Maggette for the exception next year. Pay him $4.5mill ... I dont see anyone topping that. Maggette can backup at the 2 and the 3, and still get 25-30 minutes a night. 

Then keep Dooling as the backup PG.

That leaves Jaric out ... So we can deal him. So I do think Maggette could be re-signed next offseason. It's certainly not a given, but I think it is very possible.


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

*re:*

yeah that's right on target, I've heard though that a 6 year 30 mil deal is what Mags is looking for, and for that price I'll keep him for sure. Jaric is the problem, and to some extent Wilcox too (although he's still young), December 15 is Jaric's trade ineligible deadline so I say send him over to Denver then. Kiki Vanderweghe is willing to give up plenty for him, and I think the Clipps could come away with their own pick via Orlando, and 2 unrestricted future 1sts not necessarily from Denver (maybe one from Denver, and one from Washington for Posey). As for Wilcox I'd just sit on him for a year or two and maybe trade him for a C like Edu Hernandez or Kosta Perovic. Ely is great at PF but is a bit of a stretch at center for extended periods, so Edu or Perovic would actually fix the rotation and add more size.


----------



## basketball_jesus (Jun 15, 2002)

All though I am intrested in how Jaric would play with Miller taking up most the pt at the 1 if we could get something good for him I would deal him. A high pick in next years draft would be great and I think Denver is a real posability for that. As for trading Wilcox for a foreign center I just don't see the logic. Sure we are stacked at the four, but if Wilcox could play a bit on the wing he is more valuble to me than a backup C for Kandi. I think Ely will be a great back up C so that is not a problem for me.


----------



## Sir I Gotta Go (Jul 7, 2002)

Wait til the end of the year and see where everyone is drafting at. Nobody is gonna give up an unprotected first when they think they have a chance at Lebron. I'll be theoretical here and say Denver. Denver won't do the deal now because they are taking a chance. They could trade James Posey and an unprotected first for Jaric and Maggette, then they win the lottery and the Clippers get Lebron. But, say at the end of the year, if they end up with the third pick, then they would be willing to trade the third pick for Jaric and Maggette. Then the Clippers could get James white. But, I just don't see a deal going down right now, or after Jaric is able to be traded.


----------



## RD (Jun 10, 2002)

It's simple to get around that .... Make the pick #1 protected. If Denver gets #1, they get LeBron. 

Im not saying that something like that will happen, just that that is a possibility if it came down to that.


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

*re:*

I was looking at some variations of what Denver could offer and I think this trade hits the spot:
Nugz trade: 2004 1st pick (top 3 protected), James Posey, Clippers' future 1st, Don Reidlaugh
Nugz receive:Marko Jaric, 2004 and future 2nds from Clippers
Wizards trade: filler (Grizzard or Lue works), 2004 1st pick
Wizards receive: James Posey
Clippers trade: Marko Jaric, 2004 2nd pick, future 2nd 
Clippers receive: Wizards and Nugget's 2004 1st picks, own 1st pick, Don Reid (to be cut), filler from Washington

it pretty much works and Denver may be the one with the short end but Kiki Vanderweghe wants "his" Jaric. Also this doesn't immedeately affect the Clipps' salary problems....as for those we can only hope that all four come to their senses and sign for 7 years in the 60-70 mil range.


----------



## basketball_jesus (Jun 15, 2002)

I'm not sure James White will be around by the 3rd pick. Could we cut James Posey out and make it only a top 1 protected? This makes things a little more even and believable.


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

*posey*

I added Posey becuase Kiki wants to get rid of him becuase Posey's reportedly seeking a deal of 7 years 60 mil which is way over his value, but the Wiz and the Pistons will pursue next year if he isn't traded...it's incentive.


----------



## Genjuro (Jul 17, 2002)

Jaric is a valuable piece for the Clippers. He is a great player, capable of playing PG and SG, with an affordable contract and he makes Maggette expendable. With so many high contracts coming I think it is important to have good cheap role players helping the team.

So I would trade Maggette for a lottery pick and a filler (or just the lottery pick if the team has enough trade exception).


----------



## RD (Jun 10, 2002)

Jaric doesnt make Maggette expendable. If he came in and could do the same things as Corey, then that would be the case, but it isn't.

Maggette is hands down the teams best defender. If we lose him, we do not have anyone on the team that is a standout defender. Jaric doesn't replace that.


----------



## basketball_jesus (Jun 15, 2002)

I agree with RD. I would like it if Maggette was expendable but he is easily our best defender.


----------



## Sir I Gotta Go (Jul 7, 2002)

I just don't see the need to make a move. If come next year this opportunity presents itself then sure go for it. But for right now everything is good.


----------



## Ambidextrous (Aug 27, 2002)

I don't really know much about white, what college does he go to?


----------



## RD (Jun 10, 2002)

He goes to Florida.

Draws comparisons to Vince Carter.

Superb athlete and can already bang with the likes of Vince, MJ in his prime, etc. 

Pure excitement.

He needs a ton of work on basketball fundamentals though.

I think the comparisons to Vince are good, because Vince struggled his first two years in college. With the 2 years of experience, he finally turned all his natural ability into basketball skill and became a star his junior year. 

White is only a freshman(soph to be), and I believe he could be on a similar path.

The biggest difference between the two is size - Similar height, but Vince has a good 50lbs on White. He is rail thin. He resembles a Reggie Miller type build.


----------

